# Saw in the paper that even John Wayne is a target of protesting desculpters



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

A Sunday article in my paper said protestors want the John Wayne International airport reverted to it's former Orange County Airport designation and his statue removed due to his opinion of gay sex in movies like Midnight Cowboy in a 1971 Playboy interview.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

And his racism and white supremacist stances.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Stupid people do stupid things.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Yep, all racist white men marry Latino women.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> And *his racism* and white supremacist stances.


What about their own "racism" and their "black supremacist" stance?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I think it is allowed if you have minority status.


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

Yup, apparently no statue is safe.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Kstar said:


> Yup, apparently no statue is safe.


I think BLM should dig up all the old dead racists white men and spit in their eye


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

HDRider said:


> I think BLM should dig up all the old dead racists white men and spit in their eye


Sounds like too much hassle.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Kstar said:


> Sounds like too much hassle.


They appear to have a lot of energy


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

HDRider said:


> They appear to have a lot of energy


Where do they get the energy ? It's getting too hot for me and I am used to the heat.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Why does a mediocre actor have anything named for him?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Opinions vary! That's why we're free to express ourselves.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Who is bankrolling these "people"?

I'd say cut their welfare and food stamps off. Let these protesters either go to work, or starve. I never had so much free time to do these things as these "people" seem to have, I always had to work hard and if I didn't have a good reason for not showing up at work, I'd be out of a job.

So cut off their free food and money. Maybe they'll smarten up then.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

keenataz said:


> Why does a mediocre actor have anything named for him?


Some must feel differently than yourself or there would be no statue or airport named after him. 

If he is that insignificant, why bother getting excited about erasing his existence?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

georger said:


> *Who is bankrolling these "people"*?


George Soros among others....


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

HDRider said:


> They appear to have a lot of energy



Think of all they could accomplish if they had jobs.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Saw a Ted Nugent clip where he wants to tear down Obama's statue somewhere.
Seems fair enough to me, tit for tat.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

there are always references to white supremacy, and bigots and discrimination. what are the black counter parts called ?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

painterswife said:


> And his racism and white supremacist stances.




What he said Lovely sentiment 

https://chicago.suntimes.com/2020/6/27/21305773/john-wayne-airport-name-change
He said, “I believe in white supremacy until the blacks are educated to a point of responsibility. I don’t believe in giving authority and positions of leadership and judgment to irresponsible people.”


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

keenataz said:


> Why does a mediocre actor have anything named for him?


Says the worlds biggest Beiber fan


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

keenataz said:


> believe in giving authority and positions of leadership and judgment to irresponsible people.”


So you think leadership should be given to irresponsible people.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> there are always references to white supremacy, and bigots and discrimination. what are the black counter parts called ?


Protestors.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

keenataz said:


> What he said Lovely sentiment
> 
> https://chicago.suntimes.com/2020/6/27/21305773/john-wayne-airport-name-change
> He said, “I believe in white supremacy until the blacks are educated to a point of responsibility. I don’t believe in giving authority and positions of leadership and judgment to irresponsible people.”


I thought you could only post between 10 -10:15?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

"even John Wayne"? He was not the persona he portrayed in the movies. In that fiction he was a hero. In real life he was not. He was however a man of his time. 

As for the fact that he married Hispanic women meaning that he was not racist. Not so. A person can be racist towards one group but not other groups. He was.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

emdeengee said:


> "even John Wayne"? He was not the persona he portrayed in the movies. In that fiction he was a hero. In real life he was not. He was however a man of his time.
> 
> As for the fact that he married Hispanic women meaning that he was not racist. Not so. A person can be racist towards one group but not other groups. He was.


That statue is his persona he played in the movie.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

emdeengee said:


> "even John Wayne"? He was not the persona he portrayed in the movies. In that fiction he was a hero. In real life he was not. He was however a man of his time.
> 
> As for the fact that he married Hispanic women meaning that he was not racist. Not so. A person can be racist towards one group but not other groups. He was.


Au Contraire,
Mr. Wayne was everything in person that he portrayed in technicolor.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

But people are not always able to distinguish fiction from reality. I think a lot of problems concerning memorials to people who did contribute a lot to one aspect of society and history but also had bad character flaws and were prejudiced, bigoted, racist and misogynistic and genocidal could be solved by information plaques to tell the whole story. You cannot erase history. People do try to re-write it which is why it is important to study different view points.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

au contraire he was not technicolour. He was black and white with shades of gray. When you watch his older films he portrayed the mores of that time. At the end of his career the roles he played cleaned up his characters a lot.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

keenataz said:


> Why does a mediocre actor have anything named for him?


Why do we care what "mediocre" Canadians post about other countries?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

keenataz said:


> What he said Lovely sentiment
> 
> https://chicago.suntimes.com/2020/6/27/21305773/john-wayne-airport-name-change
> He said, “I believe in white supremacy until the blacks are educated to a point of responsibility. I don’t believe in giving authority and positions of leadership and judgment to irresponsible people.”


When did he say that again?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> Why do we care what "mediocre" Canadians post about other countries?


He feeds on denigrating others.

To think he is a person who's job is to help those in need.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

HDRider said:


> He feeds on denigrating others.
> 
> To think he is a person who's job is to help those in need.


He? Really?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

keenataz said:


> What he said Lovely sentiment
> 
> https://chicago.suntimes.com/2020/6/27/21305773/john-wayne-airport-name-change
> He said, “I believe in white supremacy until the blacks are educated to a point of responsibility. I don’t believe in giving authority and positions of leadership and judgment to irresponsible people.”


And he has been proven right over and over. Name one successful country or city anywhere in the world that is run by blacks.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> But people are not always able to distinguish fiction from reality.


We see proof of that here every day.



emdeengee said:


> You cannot erase history.


It can be buried so deeply it might as well be erased.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

muleskinner2 said:


> And he has been proven right over and over. Name one successful country or city anywhere in the world that is run by blacks.


Ouch 

Guess the definition of successful will be played to the limits to answer that one.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

muleskinner2 said:


> And he has been proven right over and over. Name one successful country or city anywhere in the world that is run by blacks.


This cuts to the heart of the issue of accepting the equality of the value of human life without inventing falsehoods regarding equal outcomes at the individual or societal level.

I also feel no obligation or tolerance for selectively editing history to appease the emotions of anyone. I understand that respect for and even belief in the concept of objective truth is not what it once was, but that doesn't change the truth.

While the above quote may sound harsh to many ears it is factually correct at the societal level. I would hold up the vengeance-driven policies of the black governments in South Africa, Rhodesia/Zimbabwe, and Uganda and the impoverishment of the nations these regime changes brought. I would further emphasize that the notion that racism from one group is morally superior to racism from another group is a bunch of garbage.

Further, I feel no personal or societal obligation to anyone for wrongdoing, real or imagined, done by people I never knew to people they never knew.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

John Wayne was very biased against indigenous people. I've seen him kill them by the dozens over the years and yet he was never prosecuted.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

muleskinner2 said:


> And he has been proven right over and over. Name one successful country or city anywhere in the world that is run by blacks.


HUH? Have you forgot about the newest addition, CHAZ or CHOP or whatever? A thriving community ran by BLM. While it is true they destroyed most businesses, have high crime, and have to beg for people to being them food, they seem to be doing well. Wait...I see the place is being destroyed by bulldozers and other heavy equipment. Never mind.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

keenataz said:


> Why does a mediocre actor have anything named for him?


You must be kidding?
He's an icon, that's why they want to get rid of him.
Anything American brings out the hate of the left.
The Taliban did the same thing, remember?
Seems like Nazis spent some time destroying iconic statues of the countries they destroyed.
But hey, as long as you are good with it.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

keenataz said:


> What he said Lovely sentiment
> 
> https://chicago.suntimes.com/2020/6/27/21305773/john-wayne-airport-name-change
> He said, “I believe in white supremacy until the blacks are educated to a point of responsibility. I don’t believe in giving authority and positions of leadership and judgment to irresponsible people.”


And yet you are good with Hillary saying a KKK leader was her mentor and she admired the woman who pushed black abortion to keep the population down?
There's a word for two faced people.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> there are always references to white supremacy, and bigots and discrimination. what are the black counter parts called ?


Don't you know, blacks can't be racist?
Just ask any white liberal.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Racism is grade on a curve.
Black power and BLM and black slang is a part of that curve.

Note that blacks seem to attract "leaders".
When you purposely crush a specific race over several generations it isn't too difficult to see the opportunities for leadership, both good and bad. 
Many of these leaders indoctrinate "community" as a way to keep everyone in the same pen.
The term "Black community" projects a sort of official solidarity.
If you aren't a part of your race's "community" then you are considered out, like if you don't vote a certain way.
These leaders will gather up enough of the gullible to give them a level of credibility that allows them to hold meetings, protests, speak at churches, get a talking head spot on CNN. Now they can speak for all of the "community".
Note how many Polynesian "leaders" there are, or Native American "leaders" or mouthpieces for Asians.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

HDRider said:


> So you think leadership should be given to irresponsible people.


Look at who he throws his political support behind, and you will find the answer you seek.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Farmerga said:


> Look at who he throws his political support behind, and you will find the answer you seek.


And yet look at US leadership


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Smells like deflection.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

keenataz said:


> And yet look at US leadership


And look at Canadian leadership.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

keenataz said:


> And yet look at US leadership


I have nothing to do with the drunkard who infests the House.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

The best thing about John Wayne was his being able to work with Maureen O'hara.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

IndyDave said:


> This cuts to the heart of the issue of accepting the equality of the value of human life without inventing falsehoods regarding equal outcomes at the individual or societal level.
> 
> I also feel no obligation or tolerance for selectively editing history to appease the emotions of anyone. I understand that respect for and even belief in the concept of objective truth is not what it once was, but that doesn't change the truth.
> 
> ...


Very well said. Hat's off


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

muleskinner2 said:


> And he has been proven right over and over. Name one successful country or city anywhere in the world that is run by blacks.


I was tempted to report that post. What an ignorant, ugly statement. There is a very long list of smart and accomplished people who happen to be black. Then there is the riff raff who get more attention in the media. Can't you tell them apart?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MO_cows said:


> I was tempted to report that post. What an ignorant, ugly statement. There is a very long list of smart and accomplished people who happen to be black. Then there is the riff raff who get more attention in the media. Can't you tell them apart?


Make us a current list of well ran cities with black mayors.

That DA in St. Louis is more an example of what we are seeing.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

MO_cows said:


> I was tempted to report that post. What an ignorant, ugly statement. There is a very long list of smart and accomplished people who happen to be black. Then there is the riff raff who get more attention in the media. Can't you tell them apart?


Report me for what, telling the truth?

Your opinion of my opinion, does not change the facts.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

HDRider said:


> Make us a current list of well ran cities with black mayors.
> 
> That DA in St. Louis is more an example of what we are seeing.


Well here in my back yard, the city of Kansas City has ticked along pretty well under 3 consecutive black mayors: Emanuel Cleaver, Sly James and currently Quentin Lucas. Cleaver and James were pretty far left but I guess the city council provided some balance. Both would have liked gun control as their answer to inner city violence but didn't get it. Lucas is young and has had trial by fire with the virus and protests, has handled himself pretty well. Is Kansas City a paradise, no. But except for the murder rate in certain zip codes, a very livable city and especially the greater metropolitan area.

The protests/demonstrations in KC have not descended into the violence and destruction seen in other places. Going all the way back to Michael Brown. Can't say why that is, but grateful for it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MO_cows said:


> Well here in my back yard, the city of Kansas City has ticked along pretty well under 3 consecutive black mayors: Emanuel Cleaver, Sly James and currently Quentin Lucas. Cleaver and James were pretty far left but I guess the city council provided some balance. Both would have liked gun control as their answer to inner city violence but didn't get it. Lucas is young and has had trial by fire with the virus and protests, has handled himself pretty well. Is Kansas City a paradise, no. But except for the murder rate in certain zip codes, a very livable city and especially the greater metropolitan area.
> 
> The protests/demonstrations in KC have not descended into the violence and destruction seen in other places. Going all the way back to Michael Brown. Can't say why that is, but grateful for it.


Thanks. I welcome any good news I can find these days


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

muleskinner2 said:


> And he has been proven right over and over. Name one successful country or city anywhere in the world that is run by blacks.


That’s pretty nebulous though. What cities do you consider well run?
Many black mayors are democrats and if you’re a republican you’re going to think they are doing a bad job. and vice versa.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

MO_cows said:


> Well here in my back yard, the city of Kansas City has ticked along pretty well under 3 consecutive black mayors: Emanuel Cleaver, Sly James and currently Quentin Lucas. Cleaver and James were pretty far left but I guess the city council provided some balance. Both would have liked gun control as their answer to inner city violence but didn't get it. Lucas is young and has had trial by fire with the virus and protests, has handled himself pretty well. Is Kansas City a paradise, no. But except for the murder rate in certain zip codes, a very livable city and especially the greater metropolitan area.
> 
> The protests/demonstrations in KC have not descended into the violence and destruction seen in other places. Going all the way back to Michael Brown. Can't say why that is, but grateful for it.


Good, I am glad to hear it. There will always be exceptions, and they should be commended.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> That’s pretty nebulous though. What cities do you consider well run?
> Many black mayors are democrats and if you’re a republican you’re going to think they are doing a bad job. and vice versa.


Don't use party. Tell us where blacks are running a successful municipality or state, and we can celebrate together.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

“But except for the murder rate in certain zip codes, a very livable city and especially the greater metropolitan area.”



Now thats a carefully phased statement. Impressed.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

The well ran Kansas City. I think I will pass. 


“fifth most dangerous big city in the country.”

https://www.kmbc.com/article/kansas...eport-says-stlouis-ranks-at-the-top/27287004#



“Kansas City's homicide rate among nation's worst”

https://www.kshb.com/news/local-news/investigations/kansas-citys-homicide-rate-among-nations-worst


“Kansas City has a higher crime rate than similarly sized metro areas.”

https://realestate.usnews.com/places/missouri/kansas-city/crime


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Show me a place that hasn't been plundered by whites any where in the world.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

That’s right there is a good example of lack of racist actions. Whites have plundered all over the world with little regard for race, culture, religion or color of skin. 

Of course the same can be said for every one else I guess.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> Show me a place that hasn't been plundered by whites any where in the world.


Your head is full of propaganda.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

It's called history.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> It's called history.


History used as slanted propaganda. Every race has a history of Rape, Pillage and Plunder.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

This country is the most charitable of any nation ever in the history of the earth in some part due to it's people as well as capitalism, and yet the miserable still hate it.
Those poor poor souls.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

SRSLADE said:


> It's called history.


Selectively holding one group out of context is propaganda. You make your overall argument false by implicitly denying the history of the Egyptians, Phoenicians, Persians, Mongols, Mandarin Chinese (which continues as we speak), Japanese, Moors, and assorted Arabs. The Aztecs and Mayans weren't exactly good neighbors either.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

IndyDave said:


> Selectively holding one group out of context is propaganda. You make your overall argument false by implicitly denying the history of the Egyptians, Phoenicians, Persians, Mongols, Mandarin Chinese (which continues as we speak), Japanese, Moors, and assorted Arabs. The Aztecs and Mayans weren't exactly good neighbors either.


Let’s see what white European s have done in the recent past historically. Conquered both America’s, colonized Africa and much of SE Asia. Oh and did something to Australia
And surprisingly many of those areas had pretty advanced civilizations for their time. And then when the colonists after raping those nations they made up, things were bad.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

keenataz said:


> Let’s see what white European s have done in the recent past historically. Conquered both America’s, colonized Africa and much of SE Asia. Oh and did something to Australia
> And surprisingly many of those areas had pretty advanced civilizations for their time. And then when the colonists after raping those nations they made up, things were bad.


You know good and well that white Europeans do not own the patent on conquest. You sound as pathetic as Obama's world apology tour.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

muleskinner2 said:


> Report me for what, telling the truth?
> 
> Your opinion of my opinion, does not change the facts.


Your “fact” is a false construct, though. Your request to name a successful city/state run predominantly by people with dark brown skin makes the inference that there are none.

There may be. There may not be. It’s a subjective exercise to even try to prove, one way or the other. But, even if there weren’t, that’s not the point.

It’s not the particular shade of brown that a person’s skin might be, given that we’re all one shade of brown or another, that makes a person prone to success or good leadership. It’s other factors.

If you’re looking for the “good example” in the United States, the data is going to be skewed. For one, folks with really dark brown skin are the minority here- roughly 9:1. Second, and more importantly, the vast majority of that minority belong to a select group that is divided along a line that weren’t not supposed to discuss here (_despite a few posters not seeming to be able to understand that simple rule_)

I sincerely think that, if you examine it honestly, you’ll find that a given person’s alignment along that line has a bigger impact on their acumen for governance than does the shade of brown their skin is.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

IndyDave said:


> You know good and well that white Europeans do not own the patent on conquest. You sound as pathetic as Obama's world apology tour.


I said recent history and they went everywhere in their conquests


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

keenataz said:


> I said recent history and they went everywhere in their conquests


Indeed, "they" did, yet "we" didn't. Good to see some progress.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Personally I had nothing to do with it. I am Old, butnot quite that old.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

keenataz said:


> Personally I had nothing to do with it. I am Old, butnot quite that old.


So then why are you badgering others who had nothing to do with it?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

keenataz said:


> Personally I had nothing to do with it. I am Old, butnot quite that old.


You should try to convince @SRSLADE about such matters.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

IndyDave said:


> So then why are you badgering others who had nothing to do with it?


Who did I badger? But if I did it and there was a statue of me, it should be put in a museum not a town square.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Will it fit?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Will it fit?
> 
> View attachment 88996


Good likeness of me.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

keenataz said:


> https://chicago.suntimes.com/2020/6/27/21305773/john-wayne-airport-name-change
> He said, “I believe in white supremacy until the blacks are educated to a point of responsibility. I don’t believe in giving authority and positions of leadership and judgment to irresponsible people.”


What irks me about the above quote is how he infers authority is somehow his to give.

I don't know the man much aside from his persona. He seemed like a product of his time, if bigoted. If they want to rename the airport to someone with more vision, that would be their prerogative. Frankly naming things after people always seems to bite them in the grits so just give it a number.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

keenataz said:


> Who did I badger? But if I did it and there was a statue of me, it should be put in a museum not a town square.


That would the rest of us given that the subjects of thecstarues are dead and you ate venting nonsensical outrage at tge living over the actions of the dead.

Given that many of the statues and in some cases the real estate housing them were given by private citizens with the understanding they would be displayed in perpetuity, if the communities and not just a screeching minority truly want rid of them. the statues and the real estate if applicable should be returned to the descendants of the benefactors.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

IndyDave said:


> That would the rest of us given that the subjects of thecstarues are dead and you ate venting nonsensical outrage at tge living over the actions of the dead.
> 
> Given that many of the statues and in some cases the real estate housing them were given by private citizens with the understanding they would be displayed in perpetuity, if the communities and not just a screeching minority truly want rid of them. the statues and the real estate if applicable should be returned to the descendants of the benefactors.


Well I understand 4 are going down in Richmond this week. Good start. And the Mississippi flag. Even better.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

keenataz said:


> Well I understand 4 are going down in Richmond this week. Good start. And the Mississippi flag. Even better.


Orwell warned us about people like you.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

SRSLADE said:


> Show me a place that hasn't been plundered by whites any where in the world.


post #61



SRSLADE said:


> It's called history.


post #64



keenataz said:


> I said recent history and they went everywhere in their conquests


You said nothing about "recent" history until well after you were called out about your selective view of history.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Whenever the white man went to a new land he took what ever he liked, and killed everyone who got in his way. Just like everyone else did. The Zulu occupied vast tracts of land in Southern Africa. They killed anyone who resisted, and enslaved the rest. They continued to do this until the white man forced them to stop. Every Indian tribe in North America were constantly at war with their neighbors over land and hunting rights. They either killed or enslaved anybody who they defeated. They continued to do this until the white man forced them to stop. Gengis Kahn occupied all of China because he needed grazing land for his horses. The Chinese are doing this today, on all of their borders. This is how all humans have acted ever since the first man discovered that he could pick up a stick and use it as a weapon. 

That is how it was done, and that is how it is done today. To call out one particular group for doing this, and calling them evil is just silly.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> Whenever the white man went to a new land he took what ever he liked, and killed everyone who got in his way. Just like everyone else did. The Zulu occupied vast tracts of land in Southern Africa. They killed anyone who resisted, and enslaved the rest. They continued to do this until the white man forced them to stop. Every Indian tribe in North America were constantly at war with their neighbors over land and hunting rights. They either killed or enslaved anybody who they defeated. They continued to do this until the white man forced them to stop. Gengis Kahn occupied all of China because he needed grazing land for his horses. The Chinese are doing this today, on all of their borders. This is how all humans have acted ever since the first man discovered that he could pick up a stick and use it as a weapon.
> 
> That is how it was done, and that is how it is done today. To call out one particular group for doing this, and calling them evil is just silly.


You are right. White people were just better (worse) at doing it.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

altair said:


> You are right. White people were just better (worse) at doing it.


No better or worse than anyone else. Just happens to the the center of attention at the moment. It is always easier to harp on what happened in the past, than to attempt to build a better future. As soon as this subject gets old, the whiners and complainers will find something else. Another imagined wrong to complain about. They have gone from cow farts to slavery, I wonder what they will come up next.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

What I mean is that subjugation by white settlers/colonialists was over multiple continents where as other acts/cultures were less widespread. I am on the same page about remembering and staying educated about the past but always aiming to be better, excelsior.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

altair said:


> What I mean is that subjugation by white settlers/colonialists was over multiple continents where as other acts/cultures were less widespread. I am on the same page about remembering and staying educated about the past but always aiming to be better, excelsior.


Any conquest is dependent on the technology of their times.

There was the Moor empire, the Ottoman empire, the Roman empire, the Mongol empire, and more, all products of conquest and subjugation.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Any conquest is dependent on the technology of their times.
> 
> There was the Moor empire, the Ottoman empire, the Roman empire, the Mongol empire, and more, all products of conquest and subjugation.


You didn't list the: Chinese, Greeks, Egyptian, Nubian, Assyria, Persian, Babylonian, Akkadian, Viking, Spanish, Inca, Maya, Aztec, 1st Toungoo, Khmer, Mughal, Byzantine, Carolingian empires... and on and on... and on and on.

Some of these are relatively small by recent history standards but all these and others had profound effects in their respective times and areas. As you said, technology was the single largest limiting factor.


----------

